# A question about Scrivener and Grammar Checking



## JadedSidhe (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok, so I broke down and downloaded the trial version of Scrivener. So far, I like it well enough, the question I have is this... Does the trial version not check grammar or am I doing something wrong?

If grammar checking is a disabled feature for the trial, how am I to know how well it works in the full version?

So, how well does it check grammar? And are there any other perks, bells, buzzers and whistles that the paid version has that the trail doesn't and how well do they work?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the trial version as well and I don't see any grammar check feature.  Maybe I'm not looking well enough either, but all I see is spell check.  

To test it, I typed in "I is going to work tomorrow" and nothing came up that disapproved that.  However if I type "liewjfe" it comes up with red squiggle lines underneath.  

I haven't used Scrivener much, so I may be missing it as well, but by looking at it for a bit, I can't find anything does grammar check.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think Scrivener does grammar checking. Works for me, because I hate that function in word processors and always turn it off. You could always compile the manuscript and then load it real quick in Word just for grammar (of course Word isn't very good at that sort of thing) or get software specifically designed to be good at it like WhiteSmoke (I haven't tried it).


----------



## WyrdMystic (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know about 2.0, but the version i have doesn't grammar check...good for me because everything seems to grammar check in US English anyway...plus even those that don't do not pick up on some of the intricacies of grammar.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Jan 20, 2013)

I think maybe that explains it. The trial version is 1.250. I know I've read that Scrivener does check grammar, but thought it was just me not being able to find it. 

It must be in the newest version.


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been using Scrivener fro over two years. The spell checking in it sucks. It sometimes marks compound words as spelled wrong when they're right. Scrivener for Windows doesn't do grammar checks just spellchecks. The trial version should have all the features the registered version has. 

For grammar checks, I export as a word doc and use their spell and grammar check instead. Also Word's grammar check isn't perfect either, so I use another program called style writer. It's awesome.

FYI. The latest WINDOWS version of Scrivener is 1.2.5. In beta right now is Scrivener 1.5. Scrivener 2.0 is Mac. The two Scriveners are on different development cycles. Windows having come along later, it doesn't have all the features of the Mac version, which to my recollection didn't have grammar check, but I haven't used that since my Mac went belly up.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for all the information. 

I'm trying out some of the different writing software and it'll help in the final decision.


----------



## Varamyrr (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm working on my mac with a scrivener 2.x installation on it. I find the grammar check doable. It even works with Dutch grammar


----------



## Zero Angel (Feb 13, 2013)

Question: Should this be in writing questions?


----------



## JadedSidhe (Feb 17, 2013)

IMHO, it could have gone in either section. 

My (probably flawed) logic in posting here is: 

The programs themselves are resources and any information gleaned about said programs would be a benefit for anyone who was looking into them.

If you feel the thread has been posted in the wrong section, feel free to request that it be moved to a more appropriate section.


----------



## Zero Angel (Feb 17, 2013)

JadedSidhe said:


> IMHO, it could have gone in either section.
> 
> My (probably flawed) logic in posting here is:
> 
> ...



I really am not bothered by it. I was more questioning of another move that had recently been made (more of a, "this is OK for writing resources but _that_ isn't???"). You may want to request an edit to your original post and append a link to Scrivener though — apparently every writing resource should have a link to the resource in question.


----------

